# Now the journey begins



## Dizzydi (Jul 22, 2010)

I have just got back from the hospital.

I have given myself my first injection for my IVF treatment 

Think I'm still in a bit of a daze - everything has happened so fast. It is only a little over 4 weeks ago that I was told that I had been accepted.

I want to thank all you well wishers today and previously for your support - you are all amazing.

Here's to hoping there will be a bundle of joy on the way soon xxx


----------



## Northerner (Jul 22, 2010)

Oh I do hope so Di!  Sending you hugs and lots of positive vibes!


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks Northener.

I'm generally a strong person and fight a good fight - so heres to keeping my chins up lol xxx


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2010)

Everything is soo crossed for you Di your the best you have so much strength and determination xxx


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Steffie, Thank you so much. It means a lot to me people who really care about everyone else.


----------



## Steff (Jul 22, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Hi Steffie, Thank you so much. It means a lot to me people who really care about everyone else.



Your more then welcome Di theres nobody more in the world i want good news for then you right now x best of British xx


----------



## cazscot (Jul 22, 2010)

Fingers (and toes) crossed for you Di, I hope everything works out quickly for you xx


----------



## Emmal31 (Jul 22, 2010)

Good luck Di, I'm looking forward to reading good news from you soon  xx


----------



## PhoebeC (Jul 23, 2010)

Yey, fingers crossed


----------



## getcarter76 (Jul 25, 2010)

Ditto to the above....there are lots of positive vibes from lots of us going out to you 

Bernie xx


----------



## Chrissie (Jul 27, 2010)

How exciting i'll keep everything crossed & hopefully you'll have good news for us soon
Take care
Chrissie xx


----------



## twinnie (Jul 28, 2010)

just wanted to say good luck i have everything crossed for you 
  vickie


----------



## Dizzydi (Jul 29, 2010)

*On track*

Been for 8 day blood test and scan today - everything is moving along nicely and looking good for extraction Mon / Tues next week.

& Best of all no side effects!! apart from a very sore tummy from massive needles !! 

Will so be worth it


----------



## Steff (Jul 29, 2010)

Dizzydi said:


> Been for 8 day blood test and scan today - everything is moving along nicely and looking good for extraction Mon / Tues next week.
> 
> & Best of all no side effects!! apart from a very sore tummy from massive needles !!
> 
> Will so be worth it



Excellent news hun all soo excited for you x X. Bring on next week.


----------



## rachelha (Jul 29, 2010)

Glad it is going well, will be thinking of you next  week.


----------

